# A few different Bees



## NateS

Just a mix of a few bees over the past few days

Found this guy today but he stuck around for literally 2 shots....luckily one of them turned out...






Another Sweat Bee on my pink milkweed





A different type of Sweat Bee on a weed back by the woods


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Wow, color really pops on the first one.  Nice tones in the second.


----------



## NateS

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Wow, color really pops on the first one.  Nice tones in the second.



Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Where do you go for your insect ID's Nate?


----------



## NateS

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Where do you go for your insect ID's Nate?



bugguide.net.  Awesome website.  I usually search and browse for my ID and if all else fails, I post it in the ID request section.


----------



## Hardrock

The first one is Beautiful!:thumbup: I would put that as one of your best ever. Print it and hang it on a wall.


----------



## manju100

wow amazing details there.  which gear u used to shot this?  Sigma 70-300 APO DG Macro or Tamron 180mm f3.5 Macro


----------



## NateS

Hardrock said:


> The first one is Beautiful!:thumbup: I would put that as one of your best ever. Print it and hang it on a wall.



Thank you.  Actually, I just placed an order yesterday with about 25 of my prints as 8x10's and the first one here was one of them.  WHat doesn't go on my wall will go into a portfolio book.



manju100 said:


> wow amazing details there.  which gear u used to shot this?  Sigma 70-300 APO DG Macro or Tamron 180mm f3.5 Macro



Thank you.  I shoot all my Macros with the Tamron 180mm f3.5 and usually with 68mm of tubes attached.


----------

